# Glucosamine & chondroitin recommendation?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi folks,
I'm looking for a quality glucosamine & chondroitin supplement.

I found a greyhound site: Greyhound Gang Greyt Goodies and I spoke to the owner who told me the much it comes from China (because it's made from shellfish...and China has the correct type of shellfish). 

It sounds good because it's 100% product with NO fillers, but I have REAL reservations about giving ANYTHING to my dog that's made in China...even though she provides on her website the testing certificates of analysis ( Greyhound Gang - Testing Certificates )

Does anyone have any feedback and/or another glucosamine & chondroitin product recommendation you can offer???

Thank you!

Craig


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i consider Cosequin DS the most reputable glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. i know it contains what it claims (many supplements dont). it is pricey, but has helped my last two seniors.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i went to petco and found pet naturals hip and joint chews.... im new so i think this stuff seems ok...


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Talk to your vet. Ive heard of 2 vets that have said you can use human glucosamine chondroitin. Its still expensive and in pill form, but you can get it at places like rite aid when its buy one get one free or half off ( which happens quite often) I give it to my dog and it really hasnt been that expensive


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

There was some USDA report that I found regarding these supplements. It was basically an analysis on which supplements contain the most or more of what they claim to contain. It had the top 5 best and top 5 worst. We were using Trader Joe's supplements, and they ended up being in the top 5 worst. I remember Costco/Walmart being the best, and Target was ranked third. We don't shop at Walmart or Costco, so I switched from Trader Joe's to Target generic brand. You can certainly use human supplements for dogs. They're the same thing, but the ones packaged for pets are usually more expensive.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm happy with the Springtimeinc joint supplement


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

My vet recommended the glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate from Costco. I gave it to my previous GSD for several years. 

John


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I'm happy with the Springtimeinc joint supplement


Same here, and comes out to be very inexpensive over the long run.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

At what age is it appropriate to give this supplement?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> i consider Cosequin DS the most reputable glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. i know it contains what it claims (many supplements dont).


I agree with roxy84, I have used Cosequin DS for many years with my last GSD. I am very careful with supplements and don't trust too many companies.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I use Cosequin DS . I also use Smart Flex and do a little of each.
http://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductClass.aspx?ProductClassid=4662


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

We use Nutri-Vet Hip and Joint Plus liquid that I picked up when getting dog food. I was supposed to giving her something ordered from the veterinarian in the form of a chew, but they seem to have issues ordering it and we're tired of waiting, so we went with this - 




I don't know much about it. We've only been giving it to her for a week now.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

New Study and not good news on Glucosamine/Chondroitin

Effects of glucosamine, chondroitin, or placebo in patients with osteoarthritis of hip or knee: network meta-analysis -- Wandel et al. 341 -- bmj.com


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

If you're feeding a proper diet, your dog should not need Glucosamine/Chondroitin.

If you insist on giving these supplements anyway, then look for a human-grade *liquid* form ... as liquid is the best manner in which to give these supplements (which must also be given in the proper ratio).

Jack



.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

What has worked for my dog as well as other's that I've suggested this too, is Sea Mussel Plus which I get at www.vitacost.com but you will have to type in their search box Sea Mussel and make sure you get the Plus behind it. It has done WONDERS for my dog and everyone else that I told to try this on their dog(s).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Using Perna Canaliculus for Canine Joint Health



> *Perna Canaliculus for Dogs*
> 
> This ingredient also known as green-lipped mussel is a type of shellfish known for its healing properties for pets suffering from joint diseases. The tissues of the perna canaliculus are converted into powder form and incorporated into various supplements for pets. The essential components of perna canaliculus include proteins, carbohydrates, glycosaminoglycans, minerals and eicosatetraenoic acids. These ingredients work to prompt joint health, reduce pain and inflammation and improve elasticity of the joint cartilage. Research studies have established the benefits of perna canaliculus supplement during clinical trials. Since this ingredient is present in several supplements, pet owners should work with the vet to determine the best nutritional supplement suited to individual dog needs.
> 
> ...




This is in the Springtime Joint supplement.

I don't agree with proper diet being the end all of joint health. There are genetic conditions, such as HD, that are not controlled by diet. If a dog's body does not make a sufficient amount of gluc/chond. then they would need more. The chiropractor I took Jax to said that she shouldn't need supplements at her age because her body should still be making those. When I said that I saw an improvement, he said to keep her on them.

Vit. C is also very important for joint health and fish oil for arthritis. If there are no known problems, then I would supplement with Vit C, fish oil, Vit E, and save my money on the joint supplements. 
​


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

TheLittleBlackBook said:


> If you're feeding a proper diet, your dog should not need Glucosamine/Chondroitin.
> 
> If you insist on giving these supplements anyway, then look for a human-grade *liquid* form ... as liquid is the best manner in which to give these supplements (which must also be given in the proper ratio).
> 
> ...


I can't agree with your statement..I have been feeding my girls very well but if I don't offer glucosamine & condroitin to their diet I can see the difference.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

boeselager said:


> What has worked for my dog as well as other's that I've suggested this too, is Sea Mussel Plus which I get at www.vitacost.com but you will have to type in their search box Sea Mussel and make sure you get the Plus behind it. It has done WONDERS for my dog and everyone else that I told to try this on their dog(s).


I completely forgot that you recommended that for our Hannah. Once we run out of this Hip and Joint Plus liquid, I'm going to give the sea mussel plus a shot. I'm going to stick a note on my fridge with this info now. 

On a side note - is it sold in stores that aren't online?


----------

